# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  صفات عباد الرحمن: حسن الخلق

## محمد بوطاهر بن أحمد

*صفات عباد الرحمن: حسن الخلق*
*من أهم الصفات الحميدة التي يتحلى بها المؤمنون، أسوة برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، نذكر حسن الخلق و هو الجامع لهذه الصفات.

و الله تعالى يخاطب رسوله الكريم،

**وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ {4} القلم.**

وإنك يا محمد لعلى أدب عظيم، وهو الإسلام وشرائعه.

و قال تعالى…

**لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِّمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيراً {21} الاحزاب.**

كان لكم قدوة في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, حيث بذل نفسه لنصرة دين الله. من يرجو ثواب الله ورحمته فـي الآخرة لا يرغب بنفسه، و يذكر الله فـي الـخوف والشدّة والرخاء.

**فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ لِنتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنتَ فَظّاً غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لاَنفَضُّواْ مِنْ حَوْلِكَ..  آل عمران159**

برحمة من الله جعلك لينا رؤوفا بهم غير قاسيا, و جمعهم عليك.

ثم قال تعالى,

**فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ …{159} آل عمران.**

     أمر الله تعالـى نبـيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتجاوز عن أتبَّاعه وأصحابه من الـمؤمنين، بما ناله من أذاهم، وأن يدعو لهم بـالـمغفرة، و أن يشاورهم فـي الأمور، وهو يأتـيه وحي السماء، لأنه أطيب لأنفسهم.

و في نفس السياق،نذكر بعض الأحاديث النبوية في الموضوع.

     عن سعد بن هشام بن عامر رضي الله عنه, قال :* *أتيت عائشة رضي الله عنها     فقلت : يا أم المؤمنين أخبريني بخلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله و صحبه و سلم ، قالت : كان خلقه القرآن أما تقرأ القرآن, قول الله عز و جل : وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ {4} القلم. ؟ قلت: فأني أريد أن أتبتل**[1]**.قالت : لا تفعل أما تقرأ, لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ. الأحزاب { 21} فقد تزوج رسول الله, و قد ولد له**[2]**.

     قال ابن القيّم: جمع النّبيّ -صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم- بين تقوى اللّه وحسن الخلق، لأنّ تقوى اللّه تصلح ما بين العبد وبين ربّه, وحسن الخلق يصلح ما بينه وبين خلقه. فتقوى اللّه توجب له محبّة اللّه, وحسن الخلق يدعو النّاس إلى محبّته.**[3]**

     و عن عائشة رضي الله عنها, قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *إن أكمل المؤمنين إيمانا, أحسنهم خلقا وألطفهم بأهله**[4]**.

     عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :**الخلق الحسن يذيب الخطايا كما يذيب الماء الجليد والخلق السوء يفسد العمل كما يفسد الخل العسل .**[5]**.

       عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه, قال,* *سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أكثر الناس يدخل الجنة, فقال : تقوى الله وحسن الخلق . وسئل عن أكثر ما يدخل الناس النار, فقال -الفم والفرج -**[6]**.

     عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه:* *إن المؤمن ليدرك بحسن الخلق درجة القائم الصائم.**[7]**

       عن معاذ بن جبل، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه:* *عليك بحسن الخلق ؛ فإن أحسن الناس خلقا أحسنهم دينا**[8]**.

       وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه:* *خالطوا الناس بالأخلاق وزايلوهم بالأعمال.**[9]** والمعنى عاشروهم في الأفعال الصالحة وفارقوهم في الأخلاق المذمومة.

       سئل ابن العباس رضي الله عنه  :ما الكرم فقال : هو ما بين الله في كتابه العزيز, إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِندَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ {13} الحجرات. قيل فما الحسب: قال أحسنكم خلقا أفضلكم حسبا. وقال: لكل بنيان أساس, وأساس الإسلام حسن الخلق

       قال علي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه حسن الخلق في ثلاث, اجتناب المحارم, وطلب الحلال, والتوسعة على العيال.

       قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث رواه جابر رضي الله عنه :* *إن أقربكم مني مجلسا يوم القيامة أحاسنكم أخلاقا, و إن أبغضكم إلي وأبعدكم مني مجلسا يوم القيامة الثرثارون والمتشدقون**[10]** والمتفيقهون- قالوا يا رسول الله قد علمنا الثرثارون والمتشدقون فما هم والمتفيقهون قال المتكبرون.**[11]**.

     عن جابر، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :** إنما بعثت لأتم مكارم الأخلاق**[12]**.

     عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :**إن الله عز و جل أدبني وأحسن تأديبي**[13]**.

     قال يحي ابن معاذ رضي الله عنه : من تأدب بأدب الله تعالى صار من أهل محبته.**[14]**

     عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما, قال:* *كنت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاءه رجل من الأنصار فسلم عليه ثم قال: يا رسول الله, أي المؤمنين أفضل؟. قال – أحسنهم خلقا- قال, أي المؤمنين أكيس؟[15], قال:  أكثرهم للموت ذكرا, وأحسنهم لما بعده استعدادا, أولئك الأكياس* *[16]**.

وعن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* *اتق الله حيثما كنت, واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها, وخالق الناس بخلق حسن* *[17]*

*محمد بوطاهر بن أحمد بن الشيخ الحساني
عن موقع صفات عباد الرحمن
http://www.ibadou-arrahmane.com/*

*——————————  —————————–

الانقطاع إلى العبادة والتفرغ لها والمراد ترك الزواج[1]

68 مسند الامام أحمد 2/226

الفوائد إبن القيم الجوزية[3]

سنن الترمذي 2612[4]

أخرحه الطبراني المعجم الأوسط و المنذري في الرغيب و الترهيب 3/358 [5]

سنن الترمذي 2004[6]

صحيح الجامع الألباني 1932 [7]

السلسلة الضعيفة الألباني، بإسناد موضوع 3886[8]

مدارة الناس لابن أبي دنيا[9]

المتشدقون أي من يتطاول على الناس في الكلام ويبذو عليهم المكر والخديعة[10]

رواه الترمذي،أحمد، ابن حبان والطبراني[11]

رواه مسلم والبخاري[12]

الفتاوي الكبرى ابن تيمية[13]

الرسالة القشيرية عبد الكريم القشيري ص 285[14]

أعقل[15]

الترغيب و الترهيب الترمذي 197/4[16]

357/3 الترغيب و الترهيب الترمذي [17]*

----------

